# Metallurgy online resources



## Homeworker (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me find books and articles on metallurgy. I'm looking for methods to harden different types of metals, in particular steel. Thanks in advance.


----------



## polaz (Dec 1, 2017)

What are you looking for in particular? I can't really help you unless you're more specific. This is a good website to get an overview of different steel grades (austenites, duplex, PH steels etc) https://www.edelstahl-haerten.de/en/materials/ Not sure if that's helpful though. If you're a beginner, I really recommend "Steel Metallurgy for the Non-metallurgist" by JD Verhoeven. It's a basic book but most universities should have it I think.


----------

